# Back to FreeBSD



## RobW (Dec 30, 2012)

I used FreeBSD 4.? years ago as an OpenNap and Unreal Tournament server. (It also doubled as a firewall/router for my Windows boxes)

That was good times and it amazed people that I could run a computer with just 2 cables plugged into it (Supply and ethernet)

I recently had to install Windows XP using Vmware Player to get some old hardware working and on a whim downloaded and installed FreeBSD 9.0 x64.

Wow, definitely hooked again. Took a while but got it running nicely with Gnome2 at the moment (Currently compiling KDE4 just to compare them)

So I've ordered another SSD so I can dual boot with Windows 8 with the intention of moving over to FreeBSD completely eventually. There's only 2 Windows programs I need and it 1 runs fine with Wine, may have to keep Windows for the other (Adobe CS5).

Don't know what it is about FreeBSD, I've tried various Linux's over the years since but have never stuck with them. But BSD is great. I think I like getting stuck in with an OS that can do pretty much anything but you have to get stuck in and do a bit of head scratching to get some things working.

I'm sure I'll be back with a few questions trying to get all my hardware working ï¿½e


----------



## zspider (Dec 31, 2012)

9.1 is out now. I agree FreeBSD is great, it's the jewel of open source operating systems, few realize how valuable it really is.


----------

